# Construcción del Data Cable para Nokia



## Arkantos (Jul 7, 2005)

Que tal Li-ion y demás compañeros del forum 

Acerca de la construcción del data cable les cuento que realicé el mio para mi nokia 3595 siguiendo los parámetros que se han expuesto, realice un impreso para garantizar el mejor funcionamiento del circuito pero no he podido garantizar una comunicación estable (tengo la base original para los pinouts de mi nokia). Las pruebas que he realizado me arrojan los siguientes valores: 

Voltajes en los pines 4 y 7 del DB9 Sin TX (-11V) 
Al iniciar el programa MobilMB el voltaje en el pin 7 permanece igual (-11V) y en el pin 4 se presenta una oscilación entre -11v y 5.5V 
a la salida del 7805 tengo 2.4V y en el zener tengo no mas de 1.6V con una resistencia de 820 ohmios. 

Por algunos instantes logro que el PC encuentre el teléfono pero no por mucho tiempo. 

Que puede estar pasando, será que tengo algo mal? si tú Li-ion o alguien puede colaborarme con esto se los agradezco de todo corazón, necesito que esto me funcione con carácter urgente. 

GRACIAS POR SU COLABORACIÓN

Exitos a todos.... mi e-mail es alexvedor@hotmail.com


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 23, 2005)

Que pena no responderte antes, no había visto tu mensaje.

Según lo que cuentas creo que el problema esta en un bajo voltaje de diferenciación, es decir que el móvil no puede interpretar correctamente los datos lógicos que le llegan debido a que para un uno lógico se necesitan mas de 2 voltios en el zener, prueba cambiando la resistencia de 820 ohmios por una resistencia de 220 ohmios.


----------



## Arkantos (Ago 1, 2005)

Ok... Gracias Li.ion... voy a seguir tu sugerencia... pronto te cuento como me fue.


----------



## Arkantos (Ago 8, 2005)

Li-ion

Ya probe cambiando la resistencia a 220.. me funciono muy bien, aunque no con todos los programas como por ejemplo el OxigenPhone, sin embargo con el LogoManager funciona muy bien!!!

Te agradezco


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola Li-Ion

Ke tal como estas... Kisiera preguntarte si depronto sabes como puedo conectar un PIC16F87X con un nokia 6190 via MBus? 

Te agradezco mucho!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2005)

Para comunicar micros con celulares he escuchado que lo hacen por intermedio de mensajes sms, pero yo no lo he hecho, así que no puedo ayudarte.

Investiga y de paso nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola

Es correcto.. lo que estoy tratando de hacer es enviar un sms desde un pic por medio de un nokia 6190... gracias a tu cable logre determinar el protocolo usado para esto... pero ahora necesito una interfaz para conectar el pic con el telefono y enviar las tramas para el envio de un sms...  Si llegas a saber algo te lo agradezco.

PD. Si kieres saber mas al respecto con mucho gusto te cuento...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2005)

Claro cuéntanos sobre el proyecto, creo que muchas personas te lo agradecerán.

Saludos.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 21, 2005)

Bueno .. de lo ke se trata es de enviar sms desde un microcontrolador.
Les voy a comentar en un gran resumen de ke se trata:
Para esto el primer paso es gestionar el telefono desde el pc utilizando el cable que tu colocaste en este foro.
Luego con uno de estos programas se envian mensajes y se determinan las tramas que se generan al momento de enviar un sms. Aqui encontramos el protocolo FBus y MBus. Cabe decir que este paso es bastante complejo y toma un buen tiempo entender estas tramas.
Despues de que tienes las tramas entendidas pasas a generar un codigo en el PIC para que funcione como programa gestor del telefono.. y poder asi enviar los sms que tu kieras... pero para ello necesitas de una interfase para conectar el PIC con el telefono... QUE ES PRECISAMENTE LO QUE ESTOY NECESITANDO

Si alguien sabe algo al respecto.... de antemano GRACIAS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2005)

Arkantos como hiciste para ver esas tramas? por software? o hardware?

Saludos.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 22, 2005)

Por Hardware.. utilizando un circuito "espia" por medio de dos pic's se leen independientemente el pin rx y tx del puerto serial y esta información es devuelta por medio de los micros al pc utilizando dos puertos seriales adicionales... se utiliza el hyperterminal para leer esta nformacion.. por una lado se tiene toda la la actividad de lectura del serial y por el otro toda la actividad de escritura.
Si eres osado lo puedes hacer asi... pero como todo en la vida tiene una mejor solucion despues de un buen tiempo descubri un software de monitoreo que te permite hacer lo mismo solo que mejor y mas sencillo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

Arkantos, que software utilizaste?


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 22, 2005)

Se llama look rs232. No me acuerdo de donde lo baje ya ye andaba como loco buscando en google.. hay varios otros es el advanced serial port monitor, listen32.. pero no son libres asi que toca buscar un crack.. pero esa tarea se la dejo a otra persona p´q no me queda mucho tiempo para eso... yo tabaje con las versiones de evaluacion.. con lo cual tienes 30 dias para trabajar en forma y adquirir toda la información que puedas... despues te sientas a lograr entender... si consigues los crack me cuentas...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, gracias.

Para los que necesiten, la versión demo del look rs232 se puede descargar aquí:

http://www.lookrs232.com/ 

Y la del Advanced Serial Port Monitor:

http://www.aggsoft.com/download/

Saludos.


----------

